# Black & White Cats - Are they all naughty??



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have had my black and white cat (Poppy) for 3 years and I was just wondering, are all black and white cats naughty? 

I love her to bits and wouldn't change her for the world. I think her naughtiness just adds to her personality but she is just so mischievious! She is always up to no good. Trying to knock my flowers over, scratching the furniture, waking me up in the middle of the night to stroke her, attacking me for no reason, meowing outside our bedroom door until we open it (and I mean literally until we open it, she will stay there for as long as it takes - we've given up on having our door closed at night for some peace). I could go on and on but I'll leave it there. She just has this naughty look about her. I would put it down to it just being her personality but my brother in law also has a black and white cat, very similar looking to ours, and she's the same. My nextdoor neighbour also has 2 black and white cats who are very mischevious. I'm wondering if it is just a thing about black and white cats.

All of the cats I've mentioned above are what I always call tuxedo cats, they look like they have black suits on with white shirt, collar and cuffs. 

I also have a tabby cat who is quite shy but very loveable with me and my husband, but no one else gets to see this side of her because she just gets too frightened around them. My mum had a tabby cat (which was also mine until I moved out 3 years ago) who sadly passed away in November at the age of 18 was the same as my tabby. Very affectionate to those she knew but very scared around people she didn't. 

I'm just wondering if a cat's colouring can dictate their personality?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

My cat's grey and white and he's a naughty so and so but i still love him to bits. Ive had Tabbies and Black cats as well, they've all been pretty much the same.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a black and white cat called Sophie who iv'e had since she was 1yr old and she is 11yrs old next month. She isn't naughty but she is the grumpyest cat iv'e ever met lol I also have a white cat a black one, ginger one, ginger and white one, grey and white one, white and black one and a tabby one. They are all different so i dont think its the colour that determines thier behavour.


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG, so you have 8 cats (or is my maths wrong)? I'd love to have loads of cats and, if it wasn't for my husband, I probably would have. He is the sensible one. I know if I was single, I'd probably be known as the "woman with all the cats" but I have to just accept that I'm only allowed 2 :001_rolleyes:

I also want a rabbit but, again, my husband says I'm not allowed because it would probably be down to him to clean it out which he's probably right. My mum has a new cat since her one died and I also go and see my brother in law's one every week so I kind of feel like I have another 2 anyway.

I love my cats so much, sometimes I'm sure it's not normal!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Mines black and white and he's a dream - a real character - but i could never call him naughty - he is 14 now - we have had him from when he was 4 weeks old - he cannot meow by the way
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

susan_1981 said:


> OMG, so you have 7 cats? I'd love to have loads of cats and, if it wasn't for my husband, I probably would have. He is the sensible one. I know if I was single, I'd probably be known as the "woman with all the cats" but I have to just accept that I'm only allowed 2 :001_rolleyes:
> 
> I also want a rabbit but, again, my husband says I'm not allowed because it would probably be down to him to clean it out which he's probably right. My mum has a new cat since her one died and I also go and see my brother in law's one every week so I kind of feel like I have another 2 anyway.
> 
> I love my cats so much, sometimes I'm sure it's not normal!


lol...the most ive had is 3 at one time but i didn't find it any more trouble than just having one. I certainly have more.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

susan_1981 said:


> OMG, so you have 8 cats (or is my maths wrong)? I'd love to have loads of cats and, if it wasn't for my husband, I probably would have. He is the sensible one. I know if I was single, I'd probably be known as the "woman with all the cats" but I have to just accept that I'm only allowed 2 :001_rolleyes:
> 
> I also want a rabbit but, again, my husband says I'm not allowed because it would probably be down to him to clean it out which he's probably right. My mum has a new cat since her one died and I also go and see my brother in law's one every week so I kind of feel like I have another 2 anyway.
> 
> I love my cats so much, sometimes I'm sure it's not normal!


Yep i have 8 adults and up untill sunday i had 12, 2 kittens have gone to new homes and 2 are due to go to new homes in the next few days. I adopted a mum and 4 kittens before xmas because i did not want them to be without a home or in a cattery for xmas. I think the kittens have done better in a home enviroment. 12 cats in the house was Heaven it didn't bother me in the slightest.  I would have more but hubby does try and put his foot down hehehehe. I would also like a variety of other pets and a Chinchilla Persian cat. I also have a pond with 40 + Koi in a tropical fishtank (BiOrB) and 3 Syrian hamsters.  Click on the link below The-Kats-Whiskers to see my cats and the Mum + Kittens.


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't imagine having more than 2 cats. When I was a kid, we had one cat, which only recently died which was obviously hard as we loved her so much and we'd had her for 18 years.

But my two baby girls that I have now, I can't imagine loving them any more than I do and I love hearing about people that love cats as much as I do. If only there were more of us!!!

The cat my mum recently got was a rescue cat from the Cats Protection League. We didn't get much info on what had happened before my mum got her except that the people before her got her from the Cats Protection but then they got dogs and left her outside all the time. My mum is trying to introduce her to the garden but she gets so scared and runs in. She is also extremely scared of people's feet and particularly women. She is great with my brother of a night and in the morning but she's not great with my mum (or with anyone during the day, although she isn't as bad with my brother). She obviously had some form of a home before the last one she had but I'm assuming they severely mistreated her as I've never known a cat so scared. 

When we got our 2, Poppy was always confident and up to no good, whereas Daisy was so shy and scared, the only one she liked was Poppy, her sister. But now she is fantastic and it didn't take her long to warm to us. I'm thinking because my mum's cat (Tilly) must have been mistreated for so long, it is going to take a while. I'm wondering if maybe her previous owner used to kick her? And maybe it was a woman as she is much better with men (I think I'm going to make a separate post on this).

Well we take some kind of happiness in the fact that she will have a good home from now on and hopefully she will snap out of it and get used to the fact that we would never ever hurt her.

I remember the first time Poppy did something naughty and I smacked her. I felt so bad that I picked her up straight away and gave her a kiss. I haven't done it since. I think that giving them a good telling off is enough, although she is still naughty but I have to admit, I quite like it. It really does add to her personality.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwwwww. My cat Shyla was badly beaten abused and starved as a kitten
I got her when she was 1yr old but she looked the size of a 6 month old kitten. She was petrified of her own shadow and i had never in all my years of keeping cats seen one so frightened. I just sat on the floor beside where she was hiding talking to her gently and offering her food. After a few days she came out and took food off me. She is now nearly 10yrs old and the sweetest cat you could ever meet. But she is still scared of strangers. It took a long long time to gain her trust but i did it on her terms. Shyla is pure white with 1 blue and 1 yellow eye.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I'm a 'mad, cat lady' - single with eight cats - and a stray that seems to have moved in now it is colder.

Two of mine are black and white. They are sisters, about 13, and I've had them all their life as I'm slave to their Mum too. They are called Mischief and Millie. Mischief is outgoing and naughty and Millie is very nervous, yet they have had exactly the same upbringing. Mischief cries outside my bedroom door to come in at some unearthly hour - and she won't give up either.

They are both lovely and their Mum still washes them and tries to keep them in order even though they are bigger than she is.


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's so nice to read about people rescuing cats.

I'm sure my mum's cat will come round. It's hard not knowing what she's been through but at lease we can take comfort knowing that from now on, their lives will be so much better.

When my mum got her, the guy who was looking after said she had only come in a few days before and he thought it would take 3 or 4 months to home her. Especially as he had a few kittens that needed homing. We saw her first and there was no way my mum was going to take any other cat as we really did fall in love with her. The problem is a lot of people don't want cats who are 7 or 8 as they consider them "old" but they aren't. Some cats live till about 20, some even longer so Tilly has a lot of life left in her yet. I just hope she learns to trust us.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

My cats black and white, and is not really naughty but can be mischievious he is a very loving cat and has a great character, I wouldnt change him for the world! :001_tt1:


----------

